# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  این خطا رو چطوری برطرف کنم؟

## spinelruby

سلام 

من Nebeans 7  و JDK 6u20نصب کردم. یه پروژه دارم که وقتی بازش می کنم پیغام خطای زیر رو می ده.
pic1.jpg

مرسی

----------

